# CD on car registration plate



## bazermc (5 Apr 2012)

I understand that CD on a car registration signifies counsel diplomat.

However what is the point on displaying it.

Do they have special car parking privileges or other privileges?

What is to stop me going out and buying stickers CD and sticking them on my reg plate


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Apr 2012)

They can park wherever they like, use bus lanes, drive obnoxiously etc

However on the positive side our diplomats can (and do) do the same in other countries.

Getting caught with a fake CD plate would be naughty.


----------



## HMC (17 Apr 2012)

CD stands for corps diplomatique and is found on embassy vehicles.


----------



## mrblues (17 Apr 2012)

They also don't pay motor tax.... 
I've a friend who bought an ex embassy car about 3 years ago - pays tax now but still has the plates, drives wherever they feel like as per dereko1969, in bus lanes etc - never been stopped!


----------



## STEINER (17 Apr 2012)

Knew a guy 5 years ago who bought a 2nd hand car with CD on the plates. He had no parking costs, even in the dreaded Dun Laoghaire.


----------

